# Cuuute new shoes



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

I bought these BCBGirls shoes today at Macy's for 25% off! I was so excited, I had seen them a while ago and really wanted them. They're pretty comfy for work and such.






I want these ones next




They're also BCBGirls, a suede/leather combo, sooo cute. Maybe if I hold out they'll also go on sale


----------



## ben (Jan 4, 2007)

cute. i love the wedge heel.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, so I was at the waly-mart getting my oil changed just now and I took a stroll down to the stores in the strip mall, woohoo $1 land. Anyway there was a payless which I never go to. So I take a gander and they have shoes these shoes...




They are WAY more comfortable and only $23!

I also got these...




for $23!
I'm so stoked, I'm going to Macy's to return the BCBGirls ones in a bit since I'm playing hooky from school tonight :matey:


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Awe. Those red wedges are so cute! I can never find shoes like this. I wear such a big size...I have to stick with guy shoes


----------



## little teaser (Jan 4, 2007)

those are sooo cute, how much were the bcbgirls


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_those are sooo cute, how much were the bcbgirls_

 
They were originally $79 and they were marked down to $59.
Now I jsut have to control myself when I go to return and not buy the other BCBGirls ones I posted, eek.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_Awe. Those red wedges are so cute! I can never find shoes like this. I wear such a big size...I have to stick with guy shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can order those shoes on-line in up to a 12.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jan 4, 2007)

Oooh the red & white polka dotted pair are SUPER cute!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 5, 2007)

wow, shoes from Payless that are actually comfy??  this must be a first haha!!
they're definitely adorable!!


----------



## stephbunny (Jan 5, 2007)

I like the ones from payless so much more too!!!
cute cute cute!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 5, 2007)

Both of those shoes are soooo HOT!  I am adoring the red polka dotted ones especially!!  They look a lot more expensive than they cost!!


----------



## Holly (Jan 5, 2007)

ohmygod i want them all, especially the polka dot ones


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_wow, shoes from Payless that are actually comfy??  this must be a first haha!!
they're definitely adorable!!_

 
I know, I was shocked too! They are both part of the American Eagle line. I thought it was kind of weird that they have american eagle at payless but :shrug: 
I'm going to have to check back there more often, who knew!


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 5, 2007)

Those Red Ones Are Cute!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 5, 2007)

I have those polkadotted wedge heels from payless! I Love them! I didnt see the black ones there though!! 
I got these at target!











I Just found a TON of cute new shoes on the target website!! im off to go see what my next purchase will be


----------



## sharyn (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I got these at target!






I Just found a TON of cute new shoes on the target website!! im off to go see what my next purchase will be_

 
Me wants!!! they're soooo cute omg... why cant we have target over here?!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 5, 2007)

So I cut the ankle straps off of the payless ones and now they raelly look lik ethe BCBGirls ones!
I didn't go return those last night because I decided to be good and go to school. I know it's bad but I'm kind of hoping they have these report boots that I really want on sale when I go today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oh and target.com here I come!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 5, 2007)

who needs ankle straps anyways!

Those boots are cute! Very Pirate-ish.except not in a trashy type of way


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jan 6, 2007)

ok... so after i read this i immediately went to www.payless.com and look at what i found!!






OMG I WANT!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChynaSkye* 

 
_ok... so after i read this i immediately went to www.payless.com and look at what i found!!






OMG I WANT!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I saw a pair of Michael Kors shoes in Nordstrom tonight that looked almost exactly like that, only thinner stripes!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 7, 2007)

oh dear you've inspired a trip to payless... super cute shoes! good thinking on returning bcbg shoes =)


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 7, 2007)

So I bought those boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They were half off and only $61 with tax, I had to!
Someone else told me they were pirate-ish too, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them :matey: .


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 7, 2007)

I went to payless and spent 60 bucks! Oh Bernadette, you bad girl!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I went to payless and spent 60 bucks! Oh Bernadette, you bad girl!_

 





 So what'd you get what'd you get???


----------



## rosdan (Jan 9, 2007)

so cuuuut


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_





 So what'd you get what'd you get???_

 

Oh I like sharing! 
















all the neutrals for 60 bucks and some change... mmm


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I know, I was shocked too! They are both part of the American Eagle line. I thought it was kind of weird that they have american eagle at payless but :shrug: 
I'm going to have to check back there more often, who knew!_

 
I don't think it's American Eagle like the AE store, I think it's another brand. 

JULIA: howcool.com has shoes for larger feet, I know there's a size 15 there, so they'll probably have your size.


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Jan 22, 2007)

Love!


----------



## Miss World (Jan 22, 2007)

these shoes are cute! and I bet are extremely comfy for work .. I love wearing high heals but I don't think my legs can take it anymore


----------



## jinsy (Jan 27, 2007)

deleted


----------



## labwom (Jan 27, 2007)

I have the ones in the second pic. Awesome! You should totally buy them!!!


----------

